# any krib lovers in here??



## jfly

i am a new krib owner (finally male/female pair) i absolutely love my pulchers. any information, communication about these little guys would be appreciated..


----------



## bostonjon

cool fish...if they mate watch out you will have more kribs than you know what to do with  pretty good community fish and can put up with larger SA/CA cics...although they are african ... they can get a little protective during mating and when raising fry but otherwise get along well with others... sure someone else here will have lots more info.......


----------



## jfly

thanks for responding, it seems as though noone likes them,, i guess because the purest only like malawi. and kribs are west african... sheesh.. any info and communication apppreciated


----------



## exasperatus2002

My 2nd fish I ever spawned was a pair of Kribs. I love the colors & personality. I also enjoyed watching them raise their own broods. I'd be tempted to get another pair but they breed like roaches.[/list]


----------



## jfly

haha like roaches ,eh. i love the lil guys i have just fell for them recently thanks for the imput


----------



## Manoah Marton

I've got a male in my tank and I love him!!!    
What do you feed your's? I've been feeding mine Omega One and he seems to like it. :wink: 
They should make a forum on this site for kribs.  
I LOVE them! :thumb: 
Manoah Marton
8)


----------



## MauiGups

I love my kribs 
I've got two males and one female (The second female died recently) and they're so fun to watch. They're the perfect cichlid if you can't get a 50 or 75 gallon aquarium, and they're doing well in my 30 gallon. Only problem is that mine havent bred yet :/

They're really colorful and they're peaceful. I cant wait till I move them into a breeding tank away from the community in the 30 gallon 

Edit: Heres a blury pic of my male 








Will take new pics soon


----------



## Manoah Marton

You can keep a single kribs in much smaller housing than a 30 gallon.
I've got a single male in my 5 gallon planted. He gets along great with the kuli loach and snail.
What should their primary diet be? I'm feeding Omega One now so...
Thanks! I'll post pictures soon.
Manoah


----------



## MauiGups

I agree, they can be in smaller aquariums. I'm saying that some cichlids require big tanks, but kribs and other dwarf cichlids are great for smaller aquariums. And of all the dwarfs, I like kribs the most (I think Blue Rams look amazing, but theyre too hard to care for)

Im not too sure about their diet, but I feed mine fish flakes, brine shrimp, blood worms, and peas on occasion


----------



## Manoah Marton

That's one thing I love about kribs. They can be kept in really small tanks.
I originally bought a 'pair' but after a few days, the male was shredding the much smaller female, she barely topped an inch, so me moved her temporarily to a spare 1 gallon. She'll be getting her own 3-5 gallon aquarium soon! Also, about their feeding, I've heard they need that spurilina algae stuff so I might by some of that...
Thanks!

Manoah


----------



## Manoah Marton

Well the little baby kribs died the day I was going to buy her her own tank!!! Very annoying.
Anyway, here are some nice pictures of my beautiful male krib...










Here's one of my tank (sometimes I rearange the decor so it might not be the same now but same materials!)










Here's another krib picture...










Hope you enjoy my pictures! Please comment!

Manoah


----------



## Tracy191

Really good pics of the kribs and the habitats. I love these little fish too. So if they breed like roaches, I guess I'm gonna be crawling with them!!


----------



## JamesHunterRoss

I have a 24 gallon community tank, and my male Krib is the star. He, "Streak", is my first Cichlid, and he is doing great so far, although still under two months. I'd love to get another, but with only 24 gallons it might be a bad bet. Anyway, he really is the most interesting fish in the tank.


----------



## Manoah Marton

'Blackstar' my male kribs is doing great and is grwoing like a weed.
I already posted this question, but, in my tank (5 gallon planted w/ kuli loach, and snail and male kribs) what would be good dithers? Do I NEED them? Zebra Danios?
Thanks,
Manoah


----------



## Manoah Marton

What produce do kribs eat? I've heard lettuce, spinach, and peas. How do I prepare these foods?
Thanks,
Manoah Marton


----------



## tikva18

Manoah Marton said:


> 'Blackstar' my male kribs is doing great and is grwoing like a weed.
> I already posted this question, but, in my tank (5 gallon planted w/ kuli loach, and snail and male kribs) what would be good dithers? Do I NEED them? Zebra Danios?
> Thanks,
> Manoah


Hi, generally one figures an inch of fish per gallon of water. If you only have 5 gal and plants - you've probably reached your maximum. I probably wouldn't add anything to your tank.

As for feeding, you could try sinking a piece of lettuce.


----------



## jfly

wow havent seen this thread in a while.. just an update.. i had a HUGE successful batch of fry and within 3 weeks.. another batch of eggs laid,, unfortunantly i had to quickly move to fry tank..(sold the other) and for two weeks kribs both have been eating minimally and waiting in the cave.. being that my fry tank is glass bottom i got on my back and looked in the cave.... NO MORE EGGS?!?!? and the poor kribs still waiting.. question? should i remove the cave so that they can get over the last batch and make another??? i tell ya kribs are my fave of all my fishies , humans should take parenting lessons from them


----------



## jfly

someone please answer the question above


----------



## tikva18

I'm too new to kribs to be able to answer intelligently. However, they do take a break inbetween breeding - could be a couple of months before your next batch. Do they look like they are ready?


----------



## jfly

no they are still (over a month now) up in the clay pot and wont come out


----------



## tikva18

Do you have other fish in the tank? or are they in a separate breeding tank? Are there other places for them to hide?


----------



## jfly

they are in a breeder tank,, i believe i killed the eggs when moving to the tank,,, they were in a community tank which i sold.. the problem is they wont eat, swim,.....nothing but wait on the babies,, and ....there are none


----------



## tikva18

what are you trying to feed them?


----------



## jfly

flake and pellet , same for the last year.. but since *** moved them they are just ....well.... depressed it seems and wont leave the clay pot despite the lack of eggs


----------



## tikva18

Well, since they seem unhappy, why don't you move them back to the other tank?


----------



## gacichlids

I have been raising kribs for a while now and out of all my pairs, I've never seen the agression (among the non-albino kribs), at least between a male and female. I don't feed them beefheart or real high protein meat based foods, but they love spirolina flake and do well on them since most spiro flake has some kind of brine shrimp/salmon or something in it. I used to use Wet Thumbs KPS--krill plankton spirolina flake and it worked really well and was cheap, but found all my fish, even meat eaters, prefered the WTA spirolina. I haven't had agression problems and have really good coloration and no bloat on the spirolina. Also wood in the water, or black water extract and salt. I keep mine at 76 degrees F as well.

I've had my males tear up the younger males when I keep pairs together in a larger tank. Ten gallons for a pair with painted back and sides and even bottom, work great. I got that tip on here. I'm fortunate because my pairs produce males and females with occasionally a spotted tail. I have one male I named McLuvin' I'm keeping that has a heartshaped spot on his tail. He is totally cool looking. I have a hard time giving up my kribs.


----------



## jfly

i had to sell some tanks, baby on the way, and my 150 tall is mbuna, and i dont see having my 75 with just kribs in it.. im just wondering if i should remove the pot to get them going again.. out of all my fish kribs def. have the most emotions.. literally the fish are acting heartbroken,, has anyone else seen this


----------



## gacichlids

Why not get some ten gallons and build a wood stand and keep like three of your best pairs? Or build a wall of ten gallon tanks. They are cheap, lots of times you can get them at goodwill or by the side of the road. They do seem to get attached to their mates. I have gotten the wrong female in with the male and while he is polite, sometimes they don't breed or they will eventually, but when I finally get the right female in there, the male is so happy and animated. I have never had luck with trios, though I add a second young female if I'm trying to keep the kribs from hiding all the time.

They do seem to have emotions and are so proud of their babies.


----------



## jfly

oh yea, *** got them in 10/15 gallon breeders and the last batch of fry are great.. its just my original breeders 1m/1f that just seem to be wrecked from the loss of a batch?!?! i dunno has anyone else seen this... literally the two are.... well.. depressed


----------



## gacichlids

Mine fuss when I take out the babies and try their best to get them before I do. After I take out the babies, they search and find any I missed and herd them back up and really do seem upset and to notice they don't have all their babies. Unfortunately, if I left them in too long, they'd eat them. I always leave them a few, but they seldom survive.


----------



## SamMag

Not to drag up a dead post but I was pondering: can a pair be kept in a 6 gallon tank (its an eclipse all in one system) because right now I have a male in their and that is it well maybe not if you include the plants. Also if I cant have a pair any suggestions for the type of fish I should put in with him?

-thanks


----------



## SamMag

Anyone?


----------



## gacichlids

I think it's a little small, I would shell out the money for a ten gallon. You can often find them cheap at goodwill, yardsales, and even along the side of the road.

I wouldn't add any extra fish in the six gallon. In a much larger tank, like a forty I keep large angel fish with my kribs and they do fine, along with some tetras and indian glass fish, for a river type tank. Kribs have done great with Angelfish. They seem to be some of the rare fish that can get along with angelfish.

In the ten gallon, I occasionally put a farlowella in there to eat the algae, but nothing more. You might be able to add some fancy guppies in the ten gallon and a non agressive bottom feeder like a small farlowella. Other small top dwelling fish may work, like neons, but I've had them disappear.

I use my eclipse as a baby tank/hospital tank and it works well for that. It also is good for raising guppies. If you are dead set on keeping the kribs in it, you might add an extra filter, like a small underwater type, like a shark or something similar, or a sponge filter, and also an airstone or something for extra air. Adding extra filtration and air can help you keep fish in a smaller tank.


----------



## SamMag

I suppose I'll just try and get a 10 gallon tank. So how much would the tank and light cost? Also could pair of kribs breed and be prolific in a 10 gallon? I suppose if they do I could use the eclispse as a growout tank.


----------



## MauiGups

I would go no less then a 10 gallon when keeping a pair of kribs. I have my pair in a tall 30 gallon, but from what I've read they can do fine in a 10 gallon. In a 6 gal they can turn very aggresive during breeding, and theres a chance one will beat the other to death.

I would suggest a pair in a 10 gallon with small, fast fish. Use them as dither fish. I have cherry barbs, and the worst they've got it was a nipped fin. I read that zebra danios are also a good choice.

Like all fish they have their personalities. Keep a careful watch on them and have fun!

I got my 10 gallon and gear at Wal Mart. I think it was $12 for the tank, $20 for the hood and light, and around $25 for the filter. I used sand from Home Depot and used rocks I found at home for decorations.


----------



## gacichlids

My kribs have been pretty mellow really, once they pair they have been quite polite even during breeding but I've heard some are really mean. It's worth getting a ten gallon. I like to keep a pair or trio of fancy guppies with them. They breed too and usually the kirbs end up eating the guppie babies, but I don't have to worry about them coming down. I've had cichlids eat neons before. Danios, rainbows work out. I actually keep some kribs in with large Angelfish and kribs make a good choice with Angelfish in a large tank. Catfish will eat the babies, but farlowella seem to be okay.


----------



## jfly

just wanted to update and let everyone know.. another batch of fry soon.. eggs in my terra cotta pot.. yay!!


----------



## gage

are you guys serious???? a 5g tank???? I would say 10g at an ABSOLUTE minimum... 20g would be my personal minimum...


----------



## illusions2281

I found t this fish online, by accident, almost a year ago its just beautful. and this months fish magazine had an article on KRIB fish. Is this a certain type or just a varation. and where could i pick up a beauty like this one.

also? will it get along with my malwai cichlids?


----------



## gage

Kribs are much to peaceful to get along with most Malawian cichlids, and at that should be in completely different water chemistry then Malawian cichlids


----------



## illusions2281

oh, well i hear the same about my clown loaches. oh and this is the link to that Krib that i'd like to get.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/krib ... ulcher.jpg


----------



## jfly

wow nice fish  but to be honest.. looks photoshoped


----------



## gage

no, clown loaches are very different then kribs... a clown loach is not a cichlid, therefore is not a threat to the africans, therefore will likely not be attacked... Kribs are cichlids, and will be looked at as a threat, and will be attacked.


----------

